# Coyote Night Acres - Ping Kidded twins



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

This is ping :wink: 

The kicker with ping is that I never saw the breeding and never caught her in heat. (kept buck with doe's) :doh: The only thing I did see was a messy tail (dried wet stuff) so I wrote that day down on the calendar and I'm using that as my breeding date. She may be more like Day 134 though so I'm watching her close. Oh and she's a FF two year old. She was supposed to be bred when we bought her as a yearling, but nope we got the raw end on that and she was open. We never caught her in heat so I was a little worried that she had something wrong with her and thats why she didn't settle as a yearling, but then this udder came along and she's getting a second chance. :laugh: 

She got a hair cut and I took some pics.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres - Ping Day 132*

Looking good!! I hope she lets you know when she's ready to go!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres - Ping Day 132*

Very cute little udder growing. :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres - Ping Day 132*

I agree... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres - Ping Day 133-135*

Ping is so uncomfortable! I don't know, but I think she may have twins. she groans when she lays down. So far she's just been her typical sweet self though so we have a bit of time to go still.


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres - Ping Day 140-143*

Ligs are still hard udder slowly growing everyday. coming along like she should


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres - Ping Day 140-143*

I love seeing FF udders grow, something that always intrigued me :laugh:

I hope she doesn't decide to go the same time as Yvonne! You'll definately be :hair: and :GAAH: then!


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres - Ping Day 140-143*

Oh, yeah but I'm thinking Yvonne looks much closer than ping unless things change quickly which is highly possible.


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres - Ping Day 142-145*

Pings looking about the same maybe just a little bigger in udder, her poop has gone kinda soft though.


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres - Ping Day 145-147*

Last one for february is ping, "so come on ping let's get this done already".

This pic is of her udder about day 142 or 143. [attachment=0:3b97xfuj]Ping day 143.jpg[/attachment:3b97xfuj]
she's grown a little bit more, but not any sudden fill or anything. I'm really ready for her to get this kid out so I'll be done with kidding untill around April 14th. It's funny you wait and wait for kids just wishing kidding season would hurry up and be here, now that it is here you are ready for it to be done so you can relax a bit. Ping also hasn't been able to lift her tail very well for a couple days, but ligs are still there. Her tail just goes off to the side.

We have put everyone on to a bottle now including the 2 and 3 week old kids that have been dam raised up to this point. The moms are much better to milk without kids on them. surprisingly moms didn't have too much of a fit over kids being gone either. :scratch:


----------



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres - Ping Day 145-147*

Looking good! Her udder looks like it is coming along nicely!

Tracy


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres - Ping Day 149-152*

Well, it happened today I went out and her ligs were gone! :wahoo: 
So looks like tonight will probably be the night. I'll keep and eye on her throughout the day and check to make sure the ligs don't suddenly appear again, but she has had consistantly hard ligs this whole time and now they are gone, so I don't think they will be changing back. I'm excited but I'll be leaving today sometime to get some grooming supplies for my dog grooming and I need a couple things to refresh the kidding kit. I just hope she doesn't get any funny ideas about waiting till the truck leaves and hop into overdrive to get the kids out. She's really been quite comfy so I think it will be late late tonight/early morning.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres - Ping Day 149-152 (Ligs Gone)*

awesome 

hope all goes well


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres - Ping Day 149-152 (Ligs Gone)*

Happy kidding.... :thumb: :hug:


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres - Ping Day 149-152 (Ligs Gone)*

Well the update: Last night after the milking chores were done I checked her ligs again just to make sure they were still gone and they were back! Her udder is filling though and the baby is kicking at her udder instead of out the sides. This morning her ligs were still there so I have no idea when this doe is going to go. She's at 150-153 days today just no signs of her going into labor anytime soon.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres - Ping Day 149-152 (Ligs Gone)*

note: dont check ligs after they pee because they tend to feel looser to gone during this time in pregnancy.

Sometimes they just come and go as their body is preparing


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres - Ping Day 149-152 (Ligs Gone)*

note: dont check ligs after they pee because they tend to feel looser to gone during this time in pregnancy.

Sometimes they just come and go as their body is preparing


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres - Ping Day 149-152 (Ligs Gone)*

:GAAH: Ligs are gone again :hair:

Her udder has really filled today, on the verge of being strutted. I'm just not sure when she's going to go at this point. She's following the doe's code on this one. I'm just so darn nervous about this girl, she's a FF and huge. The kid has been very strong and active and I fear it's a big buckling in there, the last big buckling we had was a difficult pull so I just have to be there for this and it would help if she would give me some for sure signs.


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres - Ping Day 151-154 (She's in Labor)*

She's started the first stages of labor. Pacing around, looking at her tummy, nesting, just a couple pushes probably just contractions. She just layed down, every now and then her tummy will contract but we are not to the hard pushing stage just yet.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres - Ping Day 151-154 (She's in Labor)*

Won't be long!!!


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres - Ping Day 151-154 (She's in Labor)*

Oh come on, that's not fair! Jenny still isn't ready! Did our goats just lose communication here or what?

Good luck anyways!


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres - Ping Day 151-154 (She's in Labor)*

Good luck *finger's crossed*


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres - Ping Day 151-154 (She's in Labor)*

We Have kids! :stars: A buck and a doe with elf ears  The buck has a big head which was a little difficult for her, so I was glad I was there to help pull. The doe just kinda fell out back legs first about a couple minutes after the buck. We were still working on drying him up when she fell out. All in all a very good kidding. Now she's still takeing a little bit to adjust to the whole mommy thing she doesn't really want to nurse the doe which we are keeping on her, the buck we are going to bottle and sell at three days. She's still having contractions to pass the after birth, so I'll give her some time to get that done and try to get baby to nurse afterwards. I managed to milk out a couple ounces for the buckling in a bottle, Ping did not like that she was a kicky turd bucket I must say... pics to come after I get things settled in better.... I'm 30 minutes late for milking the other doe's, bottle kids up in the house are hungry, My dogs have not been out to pee yet and theirs a newborn kid in my bathtub that want's milk and his sister is trying to coax momma into giving her a drink........ Oh my I'll be back........



TheMixedBag said:


> Oh come on, that's not fair! Jenny still isn't ready! Did our goats just lose communication here or what?
> 
> Good luck anyways!


I guess so, I thought for sure Jenny and Ping would go at the same time.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats on the kids 

Hope by now mom has figured out the nursing thing for her kid.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats....... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

Congrat's on the babie's i bet their cute!


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

Here is the buck
[attachment=0:35po6ttm]Almancha buck.jpg[/attachment:35po6ttm]

Forgot to take camera out with me when I went down to the momma and doeling. I'll get the pics of her soon. Momma passed afterbirth, but still wants to kick over her udder being touched, and it's not even that tight I milked off the tightness of it and fed to the boy. I'll go back down I guess and see if I can get anywhere with her. I may end up bottleing the doe too.


----------

